# E46 Vogtland Coilovers



## MikekiM (May 10, 2002)

We just got our first shipment of the new Coilovers ffrom Vogtland for the E46.
Front spring is a linear spring with a tender/compound spring.
60/20 main spring: 340lb/in compound spring: 115lb/in
Rear spring is progressive working range 400-500lb/in at static ride height.
Approximate rate is 480lb/in

These are ride height adjustable and include new front sway bar endlinks.

In stock, and ready for immediate delivery!
$990 with free shipping for a limited time.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Try the 4sale forum.

Isn't $990 a bit expensive? Or are these a full-on coilover setup?

i.e. do you get something like this?










or like this:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Yeah, um, I don't think those Teins are gonna fit a bimmer. :lmao:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Believe it or not, I am actually in the market for a set of coilovers.  Do you have more pictures or PDF brochures?


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *Yeah, um, I don't think those Teins are gonna fit a bimmer. :lmao: *


:slap:


----------



## MikekiM (May 10, 2002)

These are a full adjustable height coilover system (your second pic)
6 springs (2 are tender/helper springs), 4 shocks, 2 rear height adjusters, spanner wrenchs, 2 sway bar endlinks.

Pictures will be coming.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

MikekiM said:


> *These are a full adjustable height coilover system (your second pic)
> 6 springs (2 are tender/helper springs), 4 shocks, 2 rear height adjusters, spanner wrenchs, 2 sway bar endlinks.
> 
> Pictures will be coming. *


Ah very well sir, very well indeed.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

GREAT price for a coil-over kit.

Mike, let me know if you're interested in setting up a product evaluation article for these...Email me if you're interested.


----------



## MikekiM (May 10, 2002)

Sorry for the crummy pic, but it's the best I've got.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Again, the offer of free installation at any up-coming SoCalTechSession when you buy these coil-overs from Pure Motorsports is still valid, if Mike lets us borrow his spring compressors.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I don't think spring compressors will be necessary since the struts aren't going to be coming apart.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

You need the Spring Compressor to remove the OEM thrust bearing, unless the Vogtland kit comes with that as well...Doesn't look like it though.

The kit looks good, I like the fact there's a nice indentation on the strut for the clamp to go on, not like my f**kin' Bilsteins.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Who makes the shocks? Koni? Bilstein? :dunno:


----------



## MikekiM (May 10, 2002)

I believe they're made by Sachs, however I honestly can't tell without ruining the packaging or the label.

I'll see if Vogtland has an answer to this.


----------



## XKxRome0ox (Mar 3, 2003)

hot
:thumbup: 

how do these compare to the bilstein's?
in quality... 
or is that too subjective?


----------



## x-ian (Aug 21, 2002)

Nice. Good price too for coil-over kit. 
If only it'll fit the xi.


----------



## evilfactoryowne (Dec 24, 2001)

is a representative of pure motorsports a member of this board?


----------



## KWiK (Feb 18, 2002)

evilfactoryowne said:


> *is a representative of pure motorsports a member of this board? *


somebody isn't quite paying attention


----------



## XKxRome0ox (Mar 3, 2003)

The HACK said:


> *Again, the offer of free installation at any up-coming SoCalTechSession when you buy these coil-overs from Pure Motorsports is still valid, if Mike lets us borrow his spring compressors. *


how often are these held.. ?
any more details?
the free install would make this a super hot deal
and i'd seriously have to consider it
instead of just getting some springs only


----------



## evilfactoryowne (Dec 24, 2001)

KWiK said:


> *somebody isn't quite paying attention *


haha, im not that much of an active member of this board.... i was when it first came out, but........... and i have sigs turned off at work.


----------

